# Using an insert



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Could someone tell me what kind of insert I could use when heat pressing rhinestone shirts. I have done a few and it's not bad but you can see a little of the imprint on the back side of the shirt.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are foam inserts available from places like Stahls or you can make your own using a smooth heat resistant material


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks and I will give it a try!


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Most of us use either a teflon or silicone sheet or pillow. You can get them a lot of places like Stahls.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Most of us use either a teflon or silicone sheet or pillow. You can get them a lot of places like Stahls.


Thanks. I use a Teflon sheet when heat pressing, but are you using it in the inside well?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes you can use it inside also. I have several size teflon pillows that I got from Stahls, but sometimes I just slide the teflon sheet inside and then put another one on top.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Yes you can use it inside also. I have several size teflon pillows that I got from Stahls, but sometimes I just slide the teflon sheet inside and then put another one on top.


OK thanks I have more Teflon so I will just do it this way.


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

I have tried the teflon sheets in between the shirt to keep the imprint from coming through but I does not work very well. I have not tried the teflon pad nothing pillows either.....What I have used that works perfectly is the teflon baking sheets/mat from Target. I is in the baking pan isle. It is a colored rubber type mat and it keeps all the imprint from showing on the other side and it especially works well with thin/burnout T's and double side (back and front) pressing. Hope this info is helpful....


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

shayne0307 said:


> I have tried the teflon sheets in between the shirt to keep the imprint from coming through but I does not work very well. I have not tried the teflon pad nothing pillows either.....What I have used that works perfectly is the teflon baking sheets/mat from Target. I is in the baking pan isle. It is a colored rubber type mat and it keeps all the imprint from showing on the other side and it especially works well with thin/burnout T's and double side (back and front) pressing. Hope this info is helpful....




Thank you so much.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

shayne0307 said:


> I have tried the teflon sheets in between the shirt to keep the imprint from coming through but I does not work very well. I have not tried the teflon pad nothing pillows either.....What I have used that works perfectly is the teflon baking sheets/mat from Target. I is in the baking pan isle. It is a colored rubber type mat and it keeps all the imprint from showing on the other side and it especially works well with thin/burnout T's and double side (back and front) pressing. Hope this info is helpful....


Are these what you are talking about Shayne? If so, these are silicone pads. These do work great. They work like the teflon pillows. 

Silicone Solutions Baking Sheet - Pink : Target

Baking Sheet : Target


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Here is an example of the Teflon pillows.

Pillow Accessories for Heat Printing | Stahls


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

BML Builder said:


> Are these what you are talking about Shayne? If so, these are silicone pads. These do work great. They work like the teflon pillows.
> 
> Silicone Solutions Baking Sheet - Pink : Target
> 
> Baking Sheet : Target


 Yes those are the ones I use. And thanks for posting a picture of the tefalon pillow....As you can see, there is a major difference in price. Like I said, I have not tried the pillow, and dont think I will because of the difference in cost, and I will assume the work the same way, being that the baking sheet works perfectly and the size is just right.


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Apr 28, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Are these what you are talking about Shayne? If so, these are silicone pads. These do work great. They work like the teflon pillows.
> 
> Silicone Solutions Baking Sheet - Pink : Target
> 
> Baking Sheet : Target


Thanks for posting an example


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

You're welcome! I find it is easier to see what someone is talking about especially if you are looking for one. 

Yes the teflon pillows are more expensive but I bought mine years ago and they were quite a bit cheaper then. 

The silicone pads are less expensive and are more readily available. If the pad is too large for the shirt or item you are pressing you could get another one and cut it with scissors. That way you could have them in different sizes for different items.


----------

